# CSS Link - Farbe beim klicken verändern.



## NetPerformance (27. April 2006)

Hallo

Ich habe 3 Links. 
Wenn ich auf 'link 1' klicke, soll dieser die Farbe ändern.
Wenn ich auf 'link 2' klicke, soll die farbe von 'link 1' zurück gesetzt werden und 'links 2' verfärbt werden. 
Somit soll ersichtlich werden, welcher Link gerade aktiviert ist.

Wie kann ich mein Vorhaben mir CSS realisieren ? 

Gruß
Aaron


```
<html>
<head>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
a:link    {color: #006600}
a:visited {color: #FF0000}
a:hover   {color: #CCCC00}
a:active  {color: #FF33CC}
-->
</style>
</head>

<body>
    <a href="">Link 1</a>
    <a href="">Link 2</a>
    <a href="">Link 3</a>
</body>

</html>
```


----------



## Maik (27. April 2006)

Die Pseudoklasse :active funktioniert in den meisten Browsern nur bei gedrückter Maustaste. 

Somit wirst du Javascript benötigen, um den aktiven Link "dauerhaft" optisch abzusetzen. Es sei denn, daß du den Link der aktuell geöffneten Seite mit CSS speziell formatierst.


----------

